# Jacket Waterproofness, big difference between 8 and 10,000 mm?



## Guest

Celt943 said:


> For northeast riding would a jacket with 8,000mm waterproof rating & 5,000 breathability and fully taped seams be enough? And if not is 10,000/10,000 that big of an improvement or Would I need to go to like a 20,000/20,000? I've narrowed my search down to pretty much two jackets, one is 8,000/5,000 with fully taped seams and the other one is 10,000/10,000 with Critically taped seams. So do you think I would see a "real world" difference in the waterproof performance between these two jackets?


i cannot lend you any first hand experience only my opinion so take that for what it's worth (that would be about 9 cents since it's not worth a dime). 

again, i'm no expert on this subject but i would not expect a huge difference b/t an 8/5 jacket and a 10/10 jacket no matter how the seams were taped (cannot tell you even if there is a significant difference b/t critical and fully taped seams or if they are just marketing jargon to artificially enhance the product). i would suspect a noticeable difference b/t a 20/20 jacket and a 10/10 jacket but this difference would probably only show up on the wettest of days.


----------



## Celt943

Thanks Snowolf, as usual you give great advice. I decided to go with the 8,000/5,000 fully taped seam jacket because I really liked the cut and pocket arrangement a lot better than the 10/10 jacket. I did however get a great deal on some sessions 20/20 pants on SAC, so I think with 20/20 pants and a 8/5 jacket I should be ok in most normal Vermont weather. Also thanks again for the great board waxing videos, I just finished my first hot wax job and it was super easy following your instructions.


----------

